# Mac not restarting



## bluejap (Jan 2, 2010)

As I start the mac it keeps bringing up a gray screen telling me to restart... I hold down the power button for several seconds it turns off and then I try to start again... same thing..please help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is a kernel panic, meaning there is something very wrong with your OS install. Try holding down the shift key right when you hear the startup chime and see if it'll boot into safe mode. If that fails, then get out the OS restore/install disk that came with the Mac and boot from that. If it fails too, then you have a hardware issue, and need to have ot repaired by Apple.


----------



## bluejap (Jan 2, 2010)

thank you so much it has started given your guidance... but now it is in safe mode... can I just turn it off and it will be fine or is there something more i need to do... thank you again for all your help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it starts in safe mode, then you could have a driver conflict. Have you installed any new software or hardware, or done any updates, recently?


----------

